# Does anyone master batch EO blends?



## soap_rat (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm interested in doing this but I'm not sure whether the different oils separate out and if so how quickly.  

I realize that EOs are blended into perfumes (or used to be) so of course stored as a blend in the perfume bottle, so I don't think one EO will affect another, but the fact that some EOs dissolve plastic does have me wanting to be sure about whether any given EO can be stored mixed with another.

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## neeners (Nov 11, 2013)

I have ZERO experience with this, but I would think it works since many EO sellers sell pre-mixed blends of EOs (I bought some recently).  I would think store them in dark glass containers, and you should be ok?

I hope someone with more experience chimes in for you....


----------



## green soap (Nov 11, 2013)

I was thinking about starting to do this, with my most popular blends.  Problem is an even greater proliferation of bottles - and I refrigerate my EOs.


----------



## soap_rat (Nov 11, 2013)

neeners, I had not thought of that, so unles they're adding an emulsifier, it should be good!  Thanks!

green soap, I wish I could keep my eos in a fridge.  (although I do like having them stored with space so I can shuffle them around).  I can see why having more bottles would be an issue--unless you always downsized the original EO bottle as you made mixes.  

By the way, I got some indigo from Dharma, it's so different from the other stuff!  It actually dissolves!  I may still ask you a question over on the original indigo thread


----------



## judymoody (Nov 11, 2013)

It depends on how quickly you use them up.  Some EOs have a shorter shelf life than others.


----------



## soap_rat (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh, another thing to think about.  I think tea tree is one of the shorter shelf-life oils, as are the pines (which I probably learned from you, I know I learned it on the site), so yes, I'd need to be mindful of that.


----------



## kazmi (Nov 11, 2013)

^^ I didn't know that about tea tree EO.  Glad I read this!  Thanks soap_rat!  Now I have a reason to make more soap (to use up the bottle I bought a few months ago).


----------



## lsg (Nov 12, 2013)

I make a master batch of "Thieves Essential Oil Blend" to use in cleaning.  I store all of my blends in glass bottles.  I have made a double batch of lemongrass/sage because I knew I would be using it again soon.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 12, 2013)

I masterbatch my eo blends all the time without any problems.  I use stainless steel bottles to store my blends in.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 12, 2013)

Yep, me too. I use glass containers.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 13, 2013)

I also master batch my eo blends that I use regularly and store in either stainless steel bottles or brown glass


----------



## maya (Nov 13, 2013)

I master batch mine too and have never had problems.


----------

